# FREE 6th Sept 2022 Mystery at Ocean Drive (MG action adventure)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*





Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available FREE in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Jan, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm busy having a new cover designed and would like input on what you think would work.

Keep the beach background 

1. Picture of MC firing up a radio control helicopter which plays a large part in the story.

2. Picture of MC with surfboard as he is also a surfer.

3. Picture of the three boys on the beach, possibly with binoculars to add air of mystery.

4. An action scene from the story.

5. Should the girl in the story appear somewhere on the cover?

would appreciate your ideas before we do the draft covers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have come up with this new cover to make it more relevant for the age group teen/YA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Announcing that _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ will be free on Kindle Select on the 19th and 20th January 2012.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 19 - 20 January 2012 on Kindle Select. Hope you can take advantage of the offer

http://amzn.to/e1qwWe Amazon US

http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y Amazon UK


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems that 'clean' has almost become a tag/description for books that do not contain sex or violence. Therefore I'd like to announce that _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ is 'clean' and suitable for the whole family .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Teenage boys are often reluctant readers, but action adventure stories seem to appeal to them.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If Father Christmas brought your teenager a Kindle for Christmas perhaps they'd like to try _Mystery at Ocean Drive _


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adults have also enjoyed _Mystery at Ocean Drive_. It is set in South Africa. When I first wrote it in the 1980s I had to disguise the setting .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still only 99c - a bargain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that if you're a Prime Club member you can borrow the book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Girls seem to enjoy the story as much as boys.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapter one - sample


If Jason had brought his motorbike to a stop before reaching into his delivery bag for a newspaper, his life would have been very different that summer.
As the black Mercedes swept out of a driveway, Jason and the driver saw each other at almost the same moment. Jason hit the scrambler’s brakes and swung it into a desperate swerve, but the back wheel locked and he went into a skid. He flew through the air and smacked into the towering brick gatepost before landing with a wallop on the grass verge. He watched helplessly as the scrambler slewed beneath the wheels of the car, which screeched to a stop with a smell of burning rubber. 
The rear door flew open and a teenage girl scrambled out. Jason found himself looking into an attractive sun-brown face. Silky black hair fell about her face and framed hazel eyes wide with concern. 
"Are you all right?" She had a trace of an accent. 
"I think so," he managed, reddening when he realised how stupid he must look with blood oozing from his elbow and knee, and his nose and cheeks lit up by blobs of fluorescent green sun block. He'd come straight from the beach and was going back after his paper round. 
Tossing the hair from her face, she knelt to help him. He caught her staring at his T-shirt, the front of which was emblazoned `HELP A HORNY FRIEND'. He was about to explain about the rhino foundation when a middle-aged woman leapt from the car and roughly took the girl’s arm.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

"Tessa," she hissed, yanking the girl back into the car. 
Angry words were exchanged in a language Jason didn't recognise. The woman’s harsh angry screech, and the short dark hair scraped back from her face reminded Jason of a crow.
The driver had retrieved the scrambler from beneath the car's wheels and was busy examining the Merc's bodywork for damage. Powerfully built with a square head and droopy black moustache, he looked like an irate pirate as he checked the car's underside. Satisfied that there was no damage he turned his angry attention to Jason.
"Look where you're going next time. This is an expensive car." His heavy accent matched his glowering face. 
Jason spluttered a protest, but it was brushed aside as the man turned and climbed back behind the steering wheel. The massive wooden gates swished closed and the car purred off, leaving Jason to struggle to his feet.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The girl was peering through the back window. As their eyes met he was sure she mouthed “Help”. Stunned, he raised his hand to acknowledge that he’d understood, but when she tried to wave back the woman put a restraining hand on her arm. He was still staring after the car as it rounded the corner of Ocean Drive and sped towards the freeway.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Busy formatting to prepare the book for a print version  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Waiting for print proof to see how a new cover would look.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still awaiting the print proof.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print proof on the high seas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking forward to the print proof so we can start work on the back cover.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still only 99c for the Kindle version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hurrah - print proof has arrived  . Now to save up to pay for the back cover to be done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoyed reading the Hardy Boys you might like _Mystery at Ocean Drive_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adults have also enjoyed the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take the opportunity to look inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Going through a spell of 'freezing' weather here in Durban (10 - 21 oC). Got the heater on and the dogs are wearing their jerseys, but it's school holidays so the characters in the book will still be out surfing


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

School holidays are over so it's safe to go back to the shopping malls   - but traffic crazy again in the mornings


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got a lovely review from a child/teen. These are the best


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Debating whether to go ahead with the print version. Still have to get the cover done for the back of the book  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First day of Spring in SA


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

End of the month time for a bump  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got this delightful review. Children write honestly and from the heart and it's this kind of review that makes writing so worthwhile  . 

5.0 out of 5 stars best book ever, October 1, 2014

This review is from: Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure) (Kindle Edition)

The book had a good mystery to it and I love mysteries really good book I think you should read it


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Saving up for a new cover for the print version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book was written to appeal to reluctant teenage readers (who are mainly boys).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoyed the Hardy Boys you might also enjoy this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for reluctant teenage readers . 

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Written to encourage teenage boys to read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

After a keyword change I ended up in the top #100 in a new category


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't do a countdown because it's only 99c to start with


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got to #59 in teen mystery detective


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Easy to click on the link.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still only 99c. 

Excerpt from 5 star review

Loved it! Mystery at Ocean Drive brought me back to my time as a young girl, avidly devouring books in the Nancy Drew and Trixie Belden series. This one is perhaps better in line with Hardy Boys as our young hero is a boy, but the detective aspect is much the same. Perfect for kids age 8 and up, I will be giving this to my young nephew who is 9.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had this lovely 5 star review

5.0 out of 5 stars Amazing!! 

This was such a great book. It took us on an adventure of teenagers trying to help other. The mysterious girl and the determined boy kept me on my toes. I read this book in 2 hours!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still managing to keep in the top #100  

#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Detectives


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just click on the cover to Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Teen action adventure.



Link to worldwide purchases


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for all teens.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a look inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoyed the Hardy Boys or Nancy Drew then this book should appeal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're a teen and get end-of-month pocket money _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ is only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can also borrow the book through KU or Prime Club


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great summer time reading


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

End-of-the-week pocket money will buy you the book for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hoping to do a print version soon.

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just waiting to get a full cover for the print version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Cover artist is now working on a new cover  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have had drafts for three different covers   Now working out which ones I prefer. Will soon be posting for comments.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New cover is in my signature line.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)

Now also available as a PRINT PAPERBACK


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE a Hardy Boys style action adventure set in South Africa.

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan South African 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll have a Look Inside, especially if you enjoy the Hardy Boys or Nancy Drew..


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

4.0 out of 5 stars Very well done, January 8, 2015

This review is from: Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure) (Kindle Edition)
This was a really enjoyable read with an interesting little mystery to go along with it. Very well-written, and I hope the author comes out with more like this one. Like another reviewer mentioned, it also reminded me of when I used to read Nancy Drew and the like. Good, clean fun, which is a breath of fresh air


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print version would make a great stocking-filler for your teenager (male or female)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice idea for a Christmas gift - and still time to buy a print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have now sold a few print versions - perhaps for a teen's Christmas stocking?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Pleased to see a few more print versions sold


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print version is outselling the ebook version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A 'clean' read for teens


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Been a while since I had a review


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE a Hardy Boys style action adventure set in South Africa. 

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue. 

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car’s wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off. 

Jason’s instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why? 

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl’s identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 

Has Jason’s intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger? 

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan South African 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan South African 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bargain at only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Written especially for teen boys who are reluctant readers - but also enjoyed by girls.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now selling at $2.99.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you didn't miss the FREE promotion.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa. $2.99


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget it's FREE with KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Teen action adventure story set in South Africa. (Hardy Boys style). It features model aeroplanes.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Written to interest reluctant teenage readers (mainly boys)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa. $2.99


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"



MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa. $2.99. Written to interest reluctant teenage readers (mainly boys)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa. $2.99. Written to interest reluctant teenage readers (mainly boys). Hardy Boys style.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun action adventure story set in South Africa. $2.99. Written to interest reluctant teenage readers (mainly boys). Hardy Boys style.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice to see the sale of a paperback.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a few Christmas paperback sales, so hope they were gifts that were gladly received


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There's still a few days left before children go back to school in SA, so lots of time to read - but I think most will be at the beach..


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'look inside'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for children of all ages: 10 - 100 yrs


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great read for reluctant teen readers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in paperback.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in paperback.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in paperback, and soon to be available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chinese edition should soon be available.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Teen reading that's also enjoyed by adults.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 3-5th October  getBook.at/MysteryOceanDrive

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the free downloads.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

getBook.at/MysteryOceanDrive

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

getBook.at/MysteryOceanDrive

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely gift for a teen boy or girl . Buy the paperback and get the ebook free on Amazon.com

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely gift for a teen boy or girl . Buy the paperback and get the ebook free on Amazon.com

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the paperback and get the ebook free on Amazon.com



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble. 

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hurrah. _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ is finally available in Chinese on Amazon.cn and various other outlets in China.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

The CHINESE edition is now available 

Chinese edition


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds cool! Only wish I spoke chinese ;-)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> Sounds cool! Only wish I spoke chinese ;-)


Thanks. I'm not over excited by the cover, but on Amazon.cn there are a couple more books with similar covers on the also viewed, so maybe it's a popular type of cover in China.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

The CHINESE edition is now available 

Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

The CHINESE edition is now available 

Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

The CHINESE edition is now available 

Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A Teen action adventure.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A middle grade action adventure set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

YSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky and dangerous intrigue. A thrilling action adventure reminiscent of The Hardy Boys.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong... 
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime*.



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

*MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan YA novel award.*

_Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*



Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

_MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan YA novel award._

*Available in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.
*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*





Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available FREE in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*





Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available FREE in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*





Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available FREE in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A determined teenage boy and his friends set out to rescue a kidnapped girl and find themselves in a race against time to prevent an international crime.*





Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...
Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?"

Available FREE in KU and also available in PAPERBACK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate Read a Book Day I am making all my books FREE on 6th September (except The Race)


----------

